
How to develop disruptive ideas - ColinWright
http://swombat.com/2011/2/18/how-to-develop-disruptive-ideas
======
jdwhit2
_figure out the assumptions that everyone in the industry makes_ ... _Start
overturning those assumptions_

The example given, of red bull disrupting soda is well placed. The author
writes that the inventors inverted the norm and created an expensive poor
tasting drink. Instead, I would have said that the goal of red bull was to
create a drink with a huge energy boost and in the process created its own
energy boost drink market.

At the time, the mainstream soda market valued the established flavours, and
perhaps trending toward lesser levels of sugar. This red bull type drink in no
way satisfied the mainstream. It is only later, once the market size had grown
that coke enters with their own product, but by then it is too late. The
startup red bull already has taken the lions share of the now larger market.

~~~
smiler
Poor tasting is subjective as well - I personally love the taste of Red Bull
as do many others.

